# Jam I just Did (very cool I think)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

__
https://soundcloud.com/pino-398700642%2Fballa-jam


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I agree. For me it's your most interesting piece.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> I agree. For me it's your most interesting piece.


Thanks. People have told me what I improvise comes out much better than what I compose.


----------

